# Next New Zealand Competition



## jbrungar (Oct 4, 2010)

*Waikato Summer Open 2011*

The Waikato Summer Open 2011 will take place on February 5-6, 2011 in Hamilton, New Zealand. Check out the Waikato Summer Open 2011 website for more information and registration.


----------



## Dene (Oct 4, 2010)

How about next year?


----------



## D4vd (Oct 4, 2010)

Where is it going to be this time?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 5, 2010)

If there is one next year, I might come


----------



## jbrungar (Oct 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> How about next year?


 
I was going to, but after discussing with a few others, they are going away on holiday in Jan, and/or have school start late Jan/early Feb. Late Dec was good for all I asked. So I have put up this poll to see how many others would come for those dates.



D4vd said:


> Where is it going to be this time?


 
Upper North Island. Are you going to ask your uni?


----------



## D4vd (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll have to ask around, still have no idea who to ask haha


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sky Tower comp. Both these weekends are fine for me at the moment.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm going home after the semester (Whangarei) till early Jan so I would also prefer early next year. Driving down all the way to Hamilton then back would not be fun.


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2010)

For me it's not so much that I couldn't make it, but I keep taking time off work and apart from the fact that my boss thinks I'm becoming unreliable, I haven't put any money into my savings in a couple of months and it's really bugging me. 

Personally I'd prefer late January, so long as Tim doesn't plan a comp around then.


----------



## jbrungar (Oct 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> For me it's not so much that I couldn't make it, but I keep taking time off work and apart from the fact that my boss thinks I'm becoming unreliable, I haven't put any money into my savings in a couple of months and it's really bugging me.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer late January, so long as Tim doesn't plan a comp around then.



Faz said MSO will be late Jan.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, MSO will probably be at the end of Jan like last year. You don't _HAVE_ to come to every comp of ours Dene.


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2010)

Melbourne > NZ


----------



## D4vd (Oct 5, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Sky Tower comp


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2010)

Obtw I will probably be there at this stage.


----------



## Rorix (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm fine with either weekend, but I probably won't go as far as Waikato again. If it's nearer Auckland I'll be there.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2010)

December 18-19 seems like cutting it very close to Christmas...


----------



## jbrungar (Oct 5, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> December 18-19 seems like cutting it very close to Christmas...


 
That's what I originally had thought, but after talking to several others and as the poll is starting to show, that weekend seems to be good for most. It is after school has finished for the year and some people are going away on holiday _after_ that weekend for Christmas, New Years or for a holiday during January, including myself in early January and possibly to MSO in late January. Then school starts late January/early February and so some are not able/allowed to go then. To have a competition we need both a delegate and a good number of competitors, so if we cannot get both it will not happen. I get emails all the time from people complaining about competition locations and dates because it is too far away or they are busy with school or their parents wont let them go during the school year, even during holidays because they should be studying. So I am trying for one during the summer break when there is no school/studying. Also remember, even if you cannot make it to this competition, there will be more in the near future


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2010)

Sadly, I doubt I will be coming, and I would struggle to even if it wasn't so close to Christmas.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 5, 2010)

99% sure i can't come


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Oct 5, 2010)

should be south island


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 7, 2010)

D4vd said:


>


 
I agree


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 17, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Sky Tower comp. Both these weekends are fine for me at the moment.



Zomg, I love this idea, we can solve cubes while looking down at the city below us through the stand-on glass!!


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 17, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Zomg, I love this idea, we can solve cubes while looking down at the city below us through the stand-on glass!!


 
I dont trust those things...


----------



## Louis McDonald (Oct 17, 2010)

So when are the proposed dates? im really keen for another comp  and get some official BLD solve in  auckland is gooooooooooood


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2010)

Look at the poll


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 17, 2010)

Louis McDonald said:


> So when are the proposed dates? im really keen for another comp  and get some official BLD solve in  auckland is gooooooooooood


 
NR gogogo


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 17, 2010)

angelu1125 said:


> I dont trust those things...


 
Hahahaha, I've learnt to, although I swear I heard one crack when I was younger (about 7-8)


----------



## Louis McDonald (Oct 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Look at the poll


 
OH lol.


----------



## D4vd (Oct 18, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Hahahaha, I've learnt to, although I swear I heard one crack when I was younger (about 7-8)


 
Well apparently the glass is as strong as the concrete


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 18, 2010)

VERY VERY VERY likely that I will be there!


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 18, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Hahahaha, I've learnt to, although I swear I heard one crack when I was younger (about 7-8)


 
Well, Im kinda scared of heights so that explains..


----------



## Rorix (Oct 18, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> VERY VERY VERY likely that I will be there!


Say whaaaat


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 18, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Well apparently the glass is as strong as the concrete


 
Hahaha, lets hope so


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, I won't be there. Flights around Christmas time are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Ok, I won't be there. Flights around Christmas time are ridiculously expensive.


 
According to Chenoa, Josh said that it might not happen this year anyway, due to someone not finding a venue to host it.


----------



## Dene (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea I haven't heard anything about a venue and Josh is quickly running out of time to announce it.


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 7, 2010)

That and I gave up because you said on irc something along the lines of screw it we are not having a comp that close to xmas I need to work and get overtime. 
So yea, next year guys. If you want a comp in Auckland, I need you guys to help find a venue. Otherwise don't complain to me about the location.


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 18, 2010)

i want go to a comp...


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2010)

Which reminds me, AvG was looking for something around early January. An Aucklanders gonna find us a venue in the next two weeks?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 18, 2010)

If its in Auckland after the 20th Feb I should be there xD


----------



## D4vd (Nov 20, 2010)

So, my mate works are whangaparaoa college and he can rent out their school hall. 

What kind of questions should I ask him about the venue? Floor size, price, parking etc.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 20, 2010)

I've emailed the Auckland Business School Communications Adviser thing to see about using a room at the Auckland University. Just waiting on a reply.


----------



## angelu1125 (Nov 23, 2010)

Im kinda wanting another compitition here in Hamilton, would have trouble getting there...


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2010)

Aww come on it's not that far away!


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2010)

Aww come on it's not that far away!


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 25, 2010)

Earliest Auckland Uni can do is 10th as that is when they are back from leave. Who can or can't make the 10th and 11th of January? (Monday and Tuesday)


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 25, 2010)

I can make both, I'll just catch train. Is the comp going for 2 days?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you have Student Unions at your universities there?

Surely there's some venues on campus which could be booked by students for free... <.<

Tim.


----------



## angelu1125 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll be able to make it on those days at the mean time.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweet! Happy Birthday, Angelu!  What'd ya get?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 25, 2010)

December 18-19 is good because school is over but if it's in the south island it may be hard to go. IT all depends where it is


----------



## jbrungar (Nov 25, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Do you have Student Unions at your universities there?
> 
> Surely there's some venues on campus which could be booked by students for free... <.<
> 
> Tim.


 
Yes we have student unions. I don't know about others but at Waikato students can get rooms for free during open hours, but that is weekdays where you can't get a room for a full day as it will be used by classes etc. After hours you still have to pay, I think it is a lower rate than for others though, however because we have a club, we got a grant to pay for Waikato Spring.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 25, 2010)

I want to go but depending where it is? Will determine


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 25, 2010)

In North Island


----------



## malcolm (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't do 9-15 or 22, any other day is fine


----------



## Rorix (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't have any plan for January so I can make it on those dates


----------



## Dene (Nov 25, 2010)

tx789 said:


> December 18-19 is good because school is over but if it's in the south island it may be hard to go. IT all depends where it is


 


tx789 said:


> I want to go but depending where it is? Will determine


 
Did you even read any posts in this thread or did you just feel like saying stupid things?


----------



## angelu1125 (Nov 25, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Sweet! Happy Birthday, Angelu!  What'd ya get?


 
lol Thanks, I got like money and thats about it.

Will it be 2 days?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 28, 2010)

Lower North Island


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 28, 2010)

tx789 said:


> Lower North Island


 
Hello, the next comp is planned to be in Auckland and if not then chances are it will be in Hamlilton. Not in the lower North Island.


----------



## D4vd (Nov 28, 2010)

Inf3rn0, you should straighten your hair just so you can get a perm ^^


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 28, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Inf3rn0, you should straighten your hair just so you can get a perm ^^


 
Weeeell Emily straightned my hair once but it was too sexy so I never did it again  Excellent idea ill do it again and then I can have perm fun wooooo


----------



## D4vd (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, for everone not on FB it looks like we will have it on the 22 & 23rd of January next year at whangaparaoa college.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet as man, looking forward to it!


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 10, 2010)

how much would it cost to fly to auckland?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 10, 2010)

AnsonL said:


> how much would it cost to fly to auckland?


 
A very quick search and it appeared to be around $160.

Anyone who doesnt already know I wont be attending.


----------



## D4vd (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Rorix (Dec 10, 2010)

Wrong side of Auckland for me  It's a lot farther than I thought it'd be, probably won't be able to get there


----------



## D4vd (Dec 10, 2010)

Rorix said:


> Wrong side of Auckland for me  It's a lot farther than I thought it'd be, probably won't be able to get there


 
Yea, sorry about that. Only venue we could come up with. If you could get any in future it would be a great help


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone that could offer accommodation for the night, if you go ahead with the two day competition, would be much appreciated. I was wondering how you plan on filling two days though.


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 13, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> A very quick search and it appeared to be around $160.
> 
> Anyone who doesnt already know I wont be attending.


nah..thats too much for me lol


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 17, 2010)

Dene said:


> Anyone that could offer accommodation for the night, if you go ahead with the two day competition, would be much appreciated. I was wondering how you plan on filling two days though.


 
Hmmm..... I will get back to you on this, Dene, got to get dad in a good mood, he is a bit angry with me at the moment ^_^

But I don't see a problem with you staying the night, if it IS a two day comp. It will most likely have to be the couch though...?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jan 8, 2011)

http://speedcubing.co.nz/waikatosummer2011/

Here we go guys, if you are definitely coming, register! 

NOTE: It is not official as of yet, so do not pay/book anything just yet but please register to give Josh and Dene an idea of the turnout.


----------



## jbrungar (Jan 10, 2011)

Announced.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 3, 2011)

Would love to buy some pyra stickers and perhaps an f2 if anyone is in the mood for selling? See you guys this weekend!


----------



## D4vd (Feb 3, 2011)

Lets hear some predictions, anyone?


----------



## Rorix (Feb 3, 2011)

I think Zhaohan will win 2x2, 3x3 and 3x3 OH


----------



## D4vd (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea, nothing surprising really happened the winners were pretty obvious except maybe pyraminx which turned out pretty epic


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah ahahaha


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2011)

Can we have some details?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 6, 2011)

http://live.speedcubing.co.nz/index.php#10


----------

